

Terminals in Neovim - r-s
http://ryanselk.com/2015/05/19/terminals-in-neovim/

======
wink
> When running tests I am a fan of being able to split my screen so I can view
> the tests alongside code. Tmux worked well for this, however it comes with a
> few disadvantages. Pasting code between Tmux and Vim panes required use of
> the system register which is a pain.

I'm personally not a fan of them, but why wouldn't you use vim split panes?

~~~
AjithAntony
Maybe he meant he was running the tests in the split, and copy/pasting bits of
text between the editor and shell.

He could also have used tmux's copy buffer, but it is a little cumbersome.

------
byaruhaf
i love this its like NeoVim=vim+tmux

